
Our Attempt at Writing an Honest Privacy Policy - CosmicSteve
https://neflabs.com/blog/privacy-policy-update/
======
jacquesm
Nice to see a page load without a whole pile of cruft. Maybe the GDPR will be
more effective than AMP at speeding up the web ;)

------
Boulth
I've read the new policy. Are they really disabling all server logs? Maybe
that's just me but that seems a bit extreme.

~~~
typomatic
GDPR is a bit extreme. This isn't an observation on the goodness of it, simply
that it requires extreme measures (relative to the status quo) for compliance.

~~~
beberlei
that is not true being that extreme.

as per GDPR 6(1) grounds for processing can be (b) performance of contract,
(c) compliance with legal obligations (d) vital interests of data subject -
which can all cover logging ip addresses and user agents for network security
reasons (for a short amount of time) to protect the user, which log files are
often used for. (IANAL)

~~~
jiveturkey
yup. lots and LOTS of misunderstanding about GDPR out there. there are plenty
of “escapes” for stuff like this. you just have to be mindful, and do things
deliberately, which is a good thing. bigger companies will want formal review
processes as CYA.

------
rococode
Always interesting to see GDPR spurring actual changes. On an unrelated note
though, is it just me or is the font on that page HUGE? It doesn't seem to
resize either, I zoomed out to 30% and it's still giant.

~~~
CosmicSteve
Hi rococode, what are you viewing the site on? I'm curious if you're
experiencing this is on something that's a bit out of the ordinary in terms of
setup and whatnot. Regardless, I'm curious if we can do something.

You see, the font is indeed larger than other sites out there as NefLabs.com
is designed in accordance with DOJ Section §508 best practices for the
visually impaired. You can find additional information on this in the full
Privacy Policy ([https://neflabs.com/privacy/](https://neflabs.com/privacy/))

But, I don't think it should be as jarring as what you're describing. So, once
again, I'm curious...

~~~
MightySCollins
Linux Chrome 65.0.3315.3. Resolution 2560x1440. Looks like it just gets bigger
the larger the view width `font-size: 1.7vw;` Probably want to constrain that.
See [https://i.imgur.com/erOZkOT.png](https://i.imgur.com/erOZkOT.png)

~~~
CosmicSteve
Hey there, much appreciate the info/specs, and screenshot.

The site was designed using vw-sized fonts to maintain the same user
experience no matter their resolution. But for really large
monitors/resolutions, it can be jarring when users expect to see tiny fonts
and need to scale them up. That said, we will add some CSS for larger monitors
to address this, but it's a hack, as vw-width is true to the original design.

~~~
siberianbear
Steve, I'm no kind of expert on how to deliver web pages.

But you're being a bit obtuse. Several people here have complained about the
typeface being _huge_ and they're right. On my browser (Firefox Windows
desktop), it's _huge_ , like 45 or 50 points. And I couldn't reduce it by
changing the zoom using the control-scroll wheel.

It was so annoying that I just closed the window. If you are interested in
getting your message across to me personally, you're going to have to do it
without forcing me to read it in fifty-point type.

~~~
MightySCollins
I think the real issue here is that zooming does not fix it. I can understand
most people don't test every screen size (although we test loads) and would be
happy to zoom out for some pages. What I ended up doing was using dev tools to
switch to a normal size which was kinda annoying.

